# Tumours in rabbits?



## blood_magik (14 December 2018)

Does anyone have any experience? 

Found a tumour-like growth on one of my doeâ€™s back legs this morning.

Took her in to the vet and theyâ€™ve booked us to go back to talk about treatment options Tuesday morning. 

Iâ€™ve not long had to have my mare put to sleep so the thought of possibly losing another animal is just too much to even consider right now. 

if itâ€™s not good news then Iâ€™ll need to consider Maxâ€™s future with me. Iâ€™ll have to talk to the charity I adopted him from to see if theyâ€™d be happy for him to be an only bun or if theyâ€™d rather have him back to see if heâ€™ll bond to another doe... 

So yeah... any positive stories would be much appreciated


----------



## Bearsmum (14 December 2018)

Mine has one in his stomach, it's too far back to be operable& vet has said they 'can survive with this type of tumour for a couple of years, so just to keep an eye on him, he's just on a daily dose of pain killer, just in case, otherwise being his usual destructive self I would say I did research a good rabbit vet on the rabbit welfare site & I'm pleased I did, her knowledge is tremendous compared to my usual small pet vet
Good luck, hope it's slow growing & treatable

JD


----------



## Aru (15 December 2018)

Could it be from Trauma?any other rabbits in with her? any change in appetite or attitude?
Rabbit abbcess' feel very like tumours at times as they are usually very solid.

How old is the bun?


----------



## blood_magik (15 December 2018)

She is in with another bun, yes. Heâ€™s a relatively new addition - I bonded them myself about 7 months ago but theyâ€™ve never fought that Iâ€™ve seen. Heâ€™s perfectly happy to spend his time lying next to her and grooming her ears. 

No changes in her at all. sheâ€™s still eating/drinking as normal and running about. Sheâ€™s happy to jump up on the couch for a nosey/pat and for the dog to give her a gentle groom (dog is never left alone with either bun, just to clarify). 

Sheâ€™s approximately 7 now - I got her when she was between 2 and 3 and Iâ€™ve had her for coming up to 5 years.

I guess thereâ€™s not much I can do other than wait until Tuesday and see what they say. ðŸ˜•


----------



## blood_magik (18 December 2018)

So itâ€™s looking like our options are surgery or pts. 

Tumour has changed colour over the weekend and looks like it could ulcerate but Iâ€™m loathe to put her through a general anaesthetic given her age ðŸ˜•


----------



## rara007 (18 December 2018)

blood_magik said:



			So itâ€™s looking like our options are surgery or pts.

Tumour has changed colour over the weekend and looks like it could ulcerate but Iâ€™m loathe to put her through a general anaesthetic given her age ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

Whilst not the youngest at 7, she *could* still have a good few years left (not insignificant % of life, depending on breed too). If removing the tumour will fix her Iâ€™d consider GA- if sheâ€™s otherwise in good health she should ping back from that. If thereâ€™s an underlying something going on and she doesnâ€™t make the GA youâ€™ve only put her â€˜throughâ€™ the same as a PTS from the rabbits POV. If the mass is nasty and malignant and the GA will only give her very temporary reprieve then thatâ€™s another scenario. Either way I hope the rabbit continues to enjoy a good QOL until the end.


----------



## blood_magik (18 December 2018)

Thereâ€™s no guarantee surgery will sort the issue so Iâ€™m saying goodbye on Friday. Iâ€™d rather she went quietly and while pain-free.

Sheâ€™ll be spoiled absolutely rotten over the next few days.


----------



## Bearsmum (20 December 2018)

So sorry to read his update, however, it sounds as though you have no other choice, take time to look after yourself


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2018)

I am sorry big hugs from me x it's never bloody easy is it I hope she has a lovely few days eating and having bunny cuddles.


----------



## blood_magik (20 December 2018)

Iâ€™m sad that I also have give Max back to the charity he came from, although I do understand why ðŸ˜•

Really dreading tomorrow


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2018)

blood_magik said:



			Iâ€™m sad that I also have give Max back to the charity he came from, although I do understand why ðŸ˜•

Really dreading tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

That's such a shame you poor thing can they not give you another one so you can try them as a pair?


----------



## blood_magik (20 December 2018)

They have offered to let me foster long-term but we would have to go through the bonding process again, which is so time
Consuming. 

I was lucky that max and poppy bonded super quickly but, to be honest, Iâ€™m so busy with the horses that I would struggle to do the initial 2-3 daily bonding sessions.

I think him going back is the best decision. Obviously Iâ€™ll Keep him here with me until they find him somewhere suitable - he has the dog for company (supervised, of course) so hopefully he wonâ€™t be too lonely ðŸ˜•


----------



## blood_magik (21 December 2018)

Sheâ€™s gone. 

Sleep tight pop pop ðŸ’”


----------



## Bearsmum (21 December 2018)

really sorry for your loss,,if it's any help, we struggled to bond my rabbit iwith a rescue, until we tried harnesses& it was done in afternoon- it was getting close to having to send Dolly back as they really hated each other & fought, but being able to pull them apart they just chilled and accepted each other


----------



## rara007 (22 December 2018)

Iâ€™m sorry x


----------

